# FLOUNDER



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

couple flatfish last night 6/11/2021


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations! This is the reason that I joined PFF many years ago


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, great work!!!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

here's a pic that i like don't know who stuck them


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Your boat is sweet dude!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha at least I know where all the flounder went!

J/k congrats!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

another good night 6/12/21


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

spearfisher59 said:


> here's a pic that i like don't know who stuck them
> View attachment 1078910


Dang. Wonder what state those are from. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

i would think MS.


lettheairout said:


> Dang. Wonder what state those are from.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report!
Thank you!


----------

